# [SOLVED] gtx 550ti or HD 7770??



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Which one should I get?!
gtx 550ti or HD 7770??
I want to get it within a week and play some games
I want the best GPU for under £100
if you guys know a alternative please use Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com
and post the link here

anyways heres the two links
GTX 550TI


HD 7770


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

The HD7770 beats the GTX550Ti in most gaming benchmark tests, and uses less power at full load.

AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition Video Card Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Would you tell us the make and model of the motherboard also.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*



Rich-M said:


> Would you tell us the make and model of the motherboard also.


And the Brand/Model of the PSU to be used?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

MS Windows 7 64-bit SP1
AMD A6-3670k (AMD Radeon HD 6530D)
G-Skill 8.00GB DDR3 1600mhz
GA-A75-D3H
500gb Seagate 
Corsair TX 650w

the specs were in my sig last time I checked but they shud be on my profile or something

OK What's better
PowerColor HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI.. | Ebuyer.com

HIS HD 7770 iCooler Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Dual.. | Ebuyer.com

MSI HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com

Saving power is a priority but I want a reasonable game frame rate


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

If power consumption is your top priority, go for either of the 7770s. For gaming framerates, go for the 6850.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

6850 is a better card and I would certainly rather have Msi rather than Powercolor or His.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

I've had very good luck with all of the above brands.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

I think Sapphire is the way to go for AMD cards as that's the only GPU they do!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*



helios19 said:


> I think Sapphire is the way to go for AMD cards as that's the only GPU they do!


Yup I agree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

I also prefer Sapphire for AMD chipped GPU's but I have no complaints with any of the other brands listed.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Ok I will buy this instead
Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - Aria Technology

Will it work in my mobo?! Gigabyte GA-A75-D3H


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Yes it will work fine on your motherboard.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

I change my mind guys, my friend convinced me that VTX3D RADEON HD 6870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.1 (VX6870 1GBGD5-2DHV2) review cheap prices RADEON HD 6870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.1 (VX6870 1GBGD5-2DHV2) VTX3D best buy discount online uk shop is the much better card in gaming
So I have decided to get this instead, it will definately work with my mobo right? if so ordering this week


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Yes, it will work with your mobo, but VTX3D is not a well-known manufacturer and only comes with a 1 year warranty compared to the 2-3 year warranties you get with the other models like Sapphire, PowerColor, etc.

The 6870 is basically the same as the 6850 with higher clock speeds and more shaders, but it uses more power and gives slightly better framerates.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

In order of worst to best:
550 Ti < HD 7770 < HD 6850 < HD 6870

About the same difference between any of them. Get the best you can afford that's from a good brand. I also wouldn't recommend VTX3D and I'd rather have a 6850 from a good brand than a 6870 from an unproven brand for the same price, despite the performance difference.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

I think VTX3D is the budget range from PowerColor. That's not a bad thing, but the 1 year warranty is a concern.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

VTX3D is a lower priced branding from PowerColor.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Powercolor has a lower priced brand? I thought Powercolor was bottom of barrel!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Far from it.
PowerColor used to be to ATI what EVGA is to Nvidia. Still good quality but there support had diminished.
That spot in the barrel is filled by Apollo-Zotac-Jaton-Chaintech and probably some others I'm not aware of.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Interesting I always found them the cheapest like Chaintech and Apollo and never liked their quality like Sapphire or Visiontech.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Guys whats your opinion on the AMD OEM HD 6870 I found it on ebay, and it was like £10 cheaper which sounded like a good deal to me, considering I still haven't clicked "buy now" from pixmania since I read a review they have rubbish support and practically no refunds since its France 

and whats your opinion on this?
XFX ATI RADEON HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 HDMI Graphics Card PCI-E 2.1 | eBay


I want to get asap, but I cant make my mind up

edit: i forgot if i asked this but is MSI a good brand?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

Looks like a good price for the XFX 6870 on ebay. They usually go for around £150 plus shipping, so I doubt you'll find better than £110 with free delivery. The seller has a very good customer feedback rating.

EDIT: Yes, MSI is a good brand for graphics cards.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*



koala said:


> Looks like a good price for the XFX 6870 on ebay. They usually go for around £150 plus shipping, so I doubt you'll find better than £110 with free delivery. The seller has a very good customer feedback rating.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, MSI is a good brand for graphics cards.


ok Koala 

and can you tell me what difference this is to the XFX one?
AMD RADEON HD 6870 OEM - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.1 review cheap prices RADEON HD 6870 OEM - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.1 AMD best buy discount online uk shop

its the OEM one I was talking about and I might order the XFX one like tomorrow morning after I get a reply


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

The one at Pixmania is an OEM card with just a 1 year warranty. After adding £8 for shipping, it's about the same price as the XFX card.

The XFX from ebay is an improved version of the standard card with better cooling and using better parts. It also comes with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx 550ti or HD 7770??*

oh ok my mind is set i am geting this today


----------

